# Photographic Equipment Sources: a list



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

A list of places to look when you're talking about photographic kit, what they do and where they are (if they're not EU)...

I'm trying not to advertise here, this is supposed to be a list of useful sites.

Everything:
www.mifsuds.co.uk - everything and with a decent second-hand selection
www.bristolcameras.co.uk
www.srsmicrosystems.co.uk - decent used selection
www.warehouseexpress.com 
www.cliftoncameras.co.uk
www.ffordes.com
www.mpbphotographic.co.uk
www.lcegroup.co.uk
www.jessops.co.uk
www.jacobsdigital.co.uk
www.waltersphotovideo.co.uk
http://www.camerabox.co.uk/
http://www.morrisphoto.co.uk/
http://www.parkcameras.com/
http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/
http://www.calumet.co.uk

Flash:
www.theflashcentre.com
www.teamworkphoto.co.uk

US sites (Duty and VAT payable!)
www.bhphotovideo.com
www.adorama.com
www.mpex.com

Price comparison:
www.camerapricebuster.co.uk

forums for classifieds:
www.talk-photography.co.uk
www.photography-on-the-net.com (canon!)
www.pentaxuser.co.uk (pentax)
www.pentaxforums.com (pentax, worldwide flavour)

Film:
http://www.mailshotsuk.co.uk
http://www.7dayshop.com/
Sell all sorts of goods but also one of the best places to get film in the UK for cheap, also sell all sorts of accessories for film and digital cameras.

http://www.ag-photographic.co.uk/
They sell film of various types, negative, slide, B&W, IR even B&W 127 from Efke; they also sell darkroom equipment and chemicals cheap as well.

http://www.rockycameras.com/
Good used film cameras/equipment, bought several things from this site now, some bargains compared to how overpriced ebay auctions are now, example, got a Olympus mju-II mint for £10 where they go for £40-50 on ebay. One word though, if you buy super cheap it will be flawed, particularly the flash units and old accessories, though all the cameras i've got were just as described/pictured so no problems there. I've spoken to the owner and he said he has 30000 odd items backlogged so new stuff goes up all the time.

Rental:
http://www.srsmicrosystems.co.uk - SRS will rent Pentax kit to you, but only in the UK
http://www.lensesforhire.co.uk - what it says in the URL 

Lenses:
www.keh.com (US). Excellent selection, decent pricing, remember you'll have to add duty and VAT. If they don't have it, it's kinda hard to find. Full stop.

Reviews and thoughts:
www.dpreview.com
www.photozone.de (never mind the .de, it's in English)
www.ephotozine.co.uk

Pentaxforums has a huge lens database with reviews, I don't know about Canonikon.

I'm sure there are several places I've missed but this should start you off.

If you know of another, please reply and I'll add it.

Bret


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

mailshotsuk.co.uk, very friendly and great prices on traditional photographic materials for the more daring photographers


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

A few more shops :thumb:
http://www.camerabox.co.uk/default.asp
http://www.morrisphoto.co.uk/
http://www.parkcameras.com/
http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/index.asp
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/home/default.aspx


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great Idea Bretti :thumb:

http://www.morrisphoto.co.uk/


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.calumet.co.uk/


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

www.lensesforhire.co.uk for what it says!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

www.redsnapperuk.com for tripods


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone used or know anything about this place? http://www.procamerashop.co.uk


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

For very good reviews of cameras/lenses etc. all on one site DigitalPhotoReview.com


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Training, experienceseminars.co.uk


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Info guys


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

a bunch of stuff added, I'll work some more on this later.

Bret


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.7dayshop.com/
Sell all sorts of goods but also one of the best places to get film in the UK for cheap, also sell all sorts of accessories for film and digital cameras.

http://www.ag-photographic.co.uk/
They sell film of various types, negative, slide, B&W, IR even B&W 127 from Efke; they also sell darkroom equipment and chemicals cheap as well.

http://www.rockycameras.com/
Good used film cameras/equipment, bought several things from this site now, some bargains compared to how overpriced ebay auctions are now, example, got a Olympus mju-II mint for £10 where they go for £40-50 on ebay. One word though, if you buy super cheap it will be flawed, particularly the flash units and old accessories, though all the cameras i've got were just as described/pictured so no problems there. I've spoken to the owner and he said he has 30000 odd items backlogged so new stuff goes up all the time.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.jackthehat.co.uk/index.php

Are we going to do a "Useful Tutorials" thread as well? I have a few of those saved up too.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

why not? Start it and then we can add to it.... 

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.studiokitdirect.com/Home.htm
http://www.juststudiogear.co.uk/


----------

